# new rider on mt hood -- hi everyone!



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

27 days for your first season is pretty impressive, you must be hooked. I have to admit, if I didn't love snowboarding so much I would definitely not be living in a place where it's generally cold 9 months of the year, but the beach just can't replace living next to a mountain. Welcome!


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, guys! I feel like if I had started my season two months earlier like everyone else up here I'd have more days than I do! Next season I'm going for 50. Big dreams...  

I'm originally from California and I seriously moved away from Oregon more than once because I just didn't think I could handle the winter rain-fest. I made a friend last year who is infatuated with snowboarding and he took me up when all my friends wouldn't, and pretty much created a monster, lol. I love the mountain and the community and being on a board flying down the mountain! Now when it rains I get excited thinking about all the snow that must be dumping up on Hood haha. 

Do you go rafting in Oregon, Snowolf? I haven't been often but we have gone to the Deschutes a few times and it was super fun. I'm trying to gather ideas on how to best enjoy a summer in Oregon away from the "real beach."


----------

